# Having problems staying logged in? Please post here.



## Dragoneer (Dec 14, 2005)

If you're having problems staying logged into FA, please let us know. Please post with the following information to help us solve the problem:

Operating System:
Browser:
ISP: 

We are working on fixing the problem, but need more information to help try and find why certain people are being logged out.


----------



## Myr (Dec 14, 2005)

I used to have problems staying logged in. The site would log me out every time I tried to view adult artwork after closing the window to FA. That was when using IE (Internet Exploder). After a switch over to Firefox the problem went away.


----------



## TORA (Dec 14, 2005)

I know this is being bitchy, but if I log on with IE, the Firefox cookie dies, and vice versa.


----------



## Ryuusei (Dec 14, 2005)

I keep getting logged out when I view galleries and press "Back"

OS: Windows XP
Browser: Internet Explorer
ISP: Videotron


----------



## Juggerneko (Dec 14, 2005)

Still having the login problem, seems to happen randomly wherever I'm browsing, every 5-10min.

OS: WinXP SP2
Browser: IE v6
ISP: Either Accesscomm or Sasktel, can't recall which at the moment


----------



## MidnightFury (Dec 14, 2005)

Actually, I'm having no trouble of my own, but a friend of mine is having difficulties. I didn't inquire of her just what the extent of her problems were, other than logging out (don't know if there's a trigger, what browser she's using, ect). Her gallery is here: http://furaffinity.net/user/morningstar/ Since she's been busy with college, I came to report it for her.


----------



## Showkaizer (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm having the same problems staying logged in. I tried deleting my cookies then turning them off and then trying it with them on again and I still get logged off =/ I even tried switching browsers but it still didn't work ^_^;


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2005)

I too, have this problem.

Operating System: Windows XP
Browser: Internet Explorer
ISP: Tele2


----------



## sixshades (Dec 14, 2005)

Yep. Just randomly get prompted to log in again in the middle of browsing a gallery or whatnot, thus losing the page. mrph.. :/

OS: Windows XP
Browser: AOL 
ISP: Wave

Behind a linksys router, cookies enabled, no firewall keeping them out, all that good stuff. Thanks for addressing.


----------



## Sitar (Dec 14, 2005)

I -had- issues at first this morning. Lasted for an hour some. Im lucky its got up and left now. I thought I would report anyways, see if I cant help :

OS: XP Pro (if it matters- sans service pack.  I keep forgetting to install it)
Browser: Opera, latest version I believe
ISP: Shaw

I think the issue ended after I started personalizing my user info/page.


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 14, 2005)

For me i've been log off sometimes as well.

OS Windows XP Service Pack 2
Browser Internet Explorer
ISP Well for me i don't know but i'm using a Modem from Charter Communications Charter Pipeline i think so i'll have to look for it.

EDIT: I'm not sure at all which IP i'm using.


----------



## SmSFoxx (Dec 14, 2005)

I stay logged in for a while, but after a few times browsing they ask me to log in again. Not a big issue but it'd be nice to not have to deal with it.

Operating System: Windows XP
Browser: AOL(main), IE (sometimes)
ISP: Not entirely sure.


----------



## Litre (Dec 14, 2005)

Operating System: Windows XP
Browser: Firefox 1.0.7
ISP: Timewarner Roadrunner

not updating Firefox due to a majority of my plugins/extensions/skins are not supported by the latest build.


----------



## Jeison (Dec 14, 2005)

same deal 

OS:WinXP SP2
browser: IE
ISP: Comcast


----------



## Gronthar (Dec 14, 2005)

Operating System: WIn XP Home
Browser: IE6
ISP: Adelphia


----------



## Lili Fox (Dec 14, 2005)

*Reposted here..*

Well, I'm able to log into FA now, and I have it logged in successfully to my home computer via my Firefox browser....

..But whenever I try to log in anywhere else, it tells me I have an erroneous Username and or password. I know my login is correct.

Note:  I have also discovered that these issues also occur if I try to log in from someone else's computer via Firefox.  So I don't think it's limited to browser type.

Browser:  Internet Explorer,  and now Firefox
OS:  Windows SE (though it didn't work on my friend's computer and he has Windows XP.)
ISP:  Wide Open West


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 14, 2005)

Operating System:  Windows XP
Browser:  Avant
ISP:  Sprint DSL


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 14, 2005)

OS: Windows XP Pro
Browser: IE6
ISP: Charter Communications


----------



## orena (Dec 14, 2005)

Operating system: windows XP
Browser: IE6
ISP: Sympatico DSL


----------



## Kelahrim (Dec 14, 2005)

Operating System: Windows XP Home
Browser: IE6
ISP: Cox


----------



## cpctail (Dec 15, 2005)

Operating System: Windows XP
Browser: Internet Explorer
ISP: Time Warner


----------



## Xeper (Dec 15, 2005)

operating system: Windows Millenium
browser: Internet Explorer 6
ISP: AT&T WorldNet


----------



## uay (Dec 15, 2005)

*and another*

Operating System: OSX and WindowsXP
Browser: Firefox and IE6
ISP: Comcast


----------



## Metabird (Dec 15, 2005)

OS:  Windows XP Pro
Browser:  Firefox 1.0, 1.5 (Tried both,  installed the latter in an attempt to stay logged in)
ISP: Charter

Specifics:  Whenever I view a submission. ;  Needless to say, I can't do comments because of this. -_-


----------



## comidacomida (Dec 15, 2005)

OS: Win XE
Browser: IE6
ISP: private DSL provider


----------



## monsterbait (Dec 15, 2005)

*Cant log in at all...*

I have no problem getting loggd out, but from other computers I cant log in even with the right password, and if I ask to email me my password I never get that email either.  Do you have to log out of a previous session from your original computer before logging in with a new one?


----------



## KuroHikari (Dec 15, 2005)

OS: Win XP
Browser: Avant
ISP: not sure, sorry ^^;

My FA username's Darkmon.


----------



## The_Unies (Dec 15, 2005)

OS: Win XP SP2
Browser: Avant 
ISP: Abolutely no idea


----------



## verias (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm having trouble staying logged in, I get autologged about every 3 minutes..


Operating System: Windows XP
Browser: IE 6
ISP: Cox Cable


----------



## Suule (Dec 15, 2005)

Dwaggie writes (Since he can't post as guest):

Operating System: Windows XP SP2
Browser: IE 6
ISP: NTL, UK


----------



## osprey (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't have problems logging in (although my gallery should've been restored with the rest of them...).  My issue is the fact that the Cookie doesn't last long enough.  Maybe 3-5 minutes.  I'd preferr that the time for cookies to expire to be changed to 3-5 days.  Weeks even.  

Ah well.

OS: Win XP pro
Brow: IE 6
Isp: two (Charter[home] and whatever my school uses)


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re:Staying logged in problems*

*OS:*Windows XP
*Browser:*Internet Explorer 6
*ISP:*Shaw


----------



## bahamut0 (Dec 16, 2005)

OS: Windows XP
Browser: IE6 and Firefox
ISP:Bellsouth FastAccess


----------



## Moonflax (Dec 16, 2005)

I use Windows XP, Roadrunner, and Firefox.

I'm also having the issues of being logged out continuously.


----------



## Kasarn (Dec 16, 2005)

*Internet Explorer users*
The reason you are getting logged out is simple (I just thought of it and Googled)

IE only allows 20 cookies per website after which it will overwrite the oldest cookie.
Furaffinity tracks pageviews by adding a unique cookie for every single submission. So you will quickly hit the 20 cookie limit and your login cookie will be deleted.

I have done this twice and I was logged out both times once I loaded the 20th submission (ie the 21st cookie).
Also, on both occasions, I got logged out from FA in Firefox... I have no idea why that is  


*Firefox/Mozilla users*
The same problem... just that you have a much higher limit

You can add these to about:config if you want
network.cookie.maxNumber
network.cookie.maxPerHost

And set them to 65535 (which is the maximum value) and that might solve the problem (I ain't gonna test it, I'm too lazy and it hasn't bothered me yet)


----------



## Claw_MacKain (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm having a problem staying logged in... While browsing FA or uploading my art there it'll ask me to log back in after a short while.

My computer system is a Windows XP
The Browsers are Internet Explorer 6 and Foxfire, however the IE was infected by spyware, so after cleaning the IE of spyware it's stuck in offline mode.
The internet connection is a dial-up modem using AOL 9.0 Optimized SE


----------



## WingedSiamese (Dec 16, 2005)

I can't seem to stay logged in.

Operating System: Windows XP
Browser: Explorer 6
ISP: I reallly don't know, I'm sorry.

=^,,^-


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 16, 2005)

Kasarn said:
			
		

> The reason you are getting logged out is simple (I just thought of it and Googled) . . .



Many non-IE browsers have been having this problem, though.


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 17, 2005)

Almafeta said:
			
		

> Kasarn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully we can get this fixed tonight. Logging is quite a vital part of this balanced breakfast.


----------



## DracoZaroff (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm having trouble staying logged in.
I'm using Internet Explorer on Windows xp home and my isp is Charter Communications.


----------



## Kaa (Dec 17, 2005)

And on the subjects of log in, could someone please send me the password reset email? I don't know how many times I have to ask, and there is nobody every time I go to CHAT for help.


----------



## Pico (Dec 17, 2005)

Kaa said:
			
		

> And on the subjects of log in, could someone please send me the password reset email? I don't know how many times I have to ask, and there is nobody every time I go to CHAT for help.



As far as I know, that feature has never worked...I could never get it working when FA was first up several months ago, either.


----------



## monsterbait (Dec 18, 2005)

*Can't log in at all...*

Im using the right password, but it will not let me log in, and the email system for forgotten passwords wont work either... how do I log in?


----------



## Mr Cullen (Dec 19, 2005)

Liekwise no problems logging in or staying logged in. It only logs me off when I close the current window.


----------



## drayygon (Dec 19, 2005)

OS: Microsoft XP
Broswer: Internet Explorer
ISP: hell if i should know it.

for me the system every so often boots me out for soem reason, don't know why.


----------



## galadreal (Dec 19, 2005)

well I know we are using windows XP and internet explorer, but I have no idea what my ISP is, sorry...but yes, kandlin and I both keep getting logged out.


----------



## ITOMIC (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep. Me 2. Every 5 or 6 minutes it asks you to log back in... Of course, that is rather annoying.


----------



## Zohashi (Dec 20, 2005)

Windows XP Media Center edition
Internet Explorer
Qwest DSL, I think

It logs me out randomly.  Most often when I'm trying to make a comment/watch/fav.


----------



## Almafeta (Dec 20, 2005)

Still having problems.


----------



## Arcturius (Dec 21, 2005)

OS: Windows XP Professional
Browser: AM Browser & Firefox 1.5 - Both randomly logging off
ISP: Blueyonder


----------



## DolomiteDog (Dec 21, 2005)

OS: Windows XP (I think it might be Professional)
Browser: Internet Explorer
ISP: Comcast


----------



## Swampwulf (Dec 21, 2005)

*Unable to log in*

I was having no problems logging in till yesterday.
Now, every time I attempt to log in, it simply drops me back to the 'guest' page.

Operating System: OS X.3
Browser: Safari 1.3.1
ISP: Cox


----------



## Ceno (Dec 21, 2005)

I have 2 problems, i can't login and i can't remember the password, i tried to reset password, but, im still waiting the email since 12/19/2005 :


----------



## MobianMonster (Dec 21, 2005)

Operating System: Win98
Browser: Internet Explorer 5
ISP: I dont know :?

I cleared my cookies and cache but it wont stop me from shutting me out every few minutes


----------



## TORA (Dec 22, 2005)

After supposed fix was done, got logged out after 10 minutes... Come on... this is getting REALLY annoying!  :roll:


----------



## Tabuu-Lion (Dec 22, 2005)

TORA said:
			
		

> After supposed fix was done, got logged out after 10 minutes... Come on... this is getting REALLY annoying!  :roll:



Having the same problem e.e


----------



## Juggerneko (Dec 23, 2005)

Still gettin logged out =>.<=
same info as first page post


----------



## Veritas (Dec 24, 2005)

OS: WinXP Home
ISP: Cogeco cable
Browser: Internet Explorer 6.0 works but Opera 8.02 doesn't(goes right back to Guest).


----------



## AQB52 (Dec 25, 2005)

:?: The main problem  I encounter seems to be on forums....the initial login often takes two or three attempts,then I get logged out  when I click on a specific forum....it takes a few more attempts to finally make it stick.....I know you guys were down for a while,and I appreciate the extra effort you're putting into getting the bugs out....hope this info helps in some way. :?


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Dec 26, 2005)

The fix worked for a while...then I constantly get logged out on FA again.


----------



## RailRide (Dec 26, 2005)

Cleared cookies and tried again. Still losing my login. I can only progress a certain number of mouse clicks before being logged out. 

If I hit the browser's (Back) button, I'm still logged in on the previous page, but it doesn't carry forward from that point and I have to log back in (naturally losing my place)

---PCJ


----------



## Pico (Dec 26, 2005)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Cleared cookies and tried again. Still losing my login. I can only progress a certain number of mouse clicks before being logged out.
> 
> If I hit the browser's (Back) button, I'm still logged in on the previous page, but it doesn't carry forward from that point and I have to log back in (naturally losing my place)
> 
> ---PCJ



hmm, it would at least be helpful if, after you log in, you get taken back to the page that you were looking at previously, rather than the front page.


----------



## ColoFurGuy (Dec 27, 2005)

I get logged out after two or three page views, and then have to start over after logging in again.  So far I have not been able to get more than a dozen or so pages down into the browse.

Operating system: 2000 Pro
Browser: IE6
ISP: Comcast.net

Thanks


----------



## RailRide (Dec 29, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> hmm, it would at least be helpful if, after you log in, you get taken back to the page that you were looking at previously, rather than the front page.



Yes, wouldn't it? Or at least a chain of page links that would let you skip the pages you've already looked at.

---PCJ


----------



## osprey (Dec 29, 2005)

I just go back to the page before the log in and hit reload.


----------



## The_Unies (Dec 29, 2005)

Same problem as before, yes i cleared all cookies.


----------



## Koh (Dec 29, 2005)

OS: Win XP SP2 
Browser: Tried both Firefox and IE
isp: Too drunk to remember

I get logged out randomly when going to specific users pages, and I notice that I get logged out way more often when using the browse feature. I have tried all the suggested fixes. =/


----------



## RailRide (Dec 31, 2005)

osprey said:
			
		

> I just go back to the page before the log in and hit reload.



Just tried that tonight. The reloaded page still has me logged out. So I still lose my place, and there's effectivley a limit to how far I can browse new uploads and see unfiltered content.

---PCJ


----------



## Dragoneer (Dec 31, 2005)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Just tried that tonight. The reloaded page still has me logged out. So I still lose my place, and there's effectivley a limit to how far I can browse new uploads and see unfiltered content.


On the plus side, Jheryn believes he may have found what caused the problem.


----------



## TORA (Jan 3, 2006)

Still having problems staying logged in, AND my account still hasn't been imported!


----------



## RailRide (Jan 6, 2006)

Something else to add:

If I'm logged in, and shut down, for the night and revisit FA the next evening, I'm still logged in.

But if I go about accumulating mouse clicks within FA, I'll be logged out at a certain point, irregardless of what I happened to click on (besides my browser's "Back" button).

---PCJ


----------



## uncia2000 (Jan 7, 2006)

RailRide said:
			
		

> Something else to add:
> 
> If I'm logged in, and shut down, for the night and revisit FA the next evening, I'm still logged in.
> 
> ...


Hiya!

Are you (or anyone else) still having such problems since the outage yesterday when a cookie fix was implemented?



			
				TORA said:
			
		

> Still having problems staying logged in...


Know that I was starting to have that problem, myself, but not since yesterday.

==

Anyone, please?


----------

